# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2000s >  ΠΣΕΑΣΔ Mr Ελλάς 2002 (26 Mαϊου, Γλυφάδα)

## Polyneikos



----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Η παραπάνω παρουσίαση είναι από το περιοδικό των εκδόσεων *ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ* Bodybuilding & Fitness τεύχος No7-Ιούλιος 2002, που ανέβηκε πρόσφατα ηλεκτρονικά στο blog.athlitis.gr

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικές πρωτότυπες φωτογραφίες από το αρχείο του ΑΘΛΗΤΗ

*Κατηγορία Juniors

*Πολύδωρος Μπερδεμπές




*Μen Fitness*







*ΒΒ -70*

----------


## Polyneikos

*BB -80

*



*
BB -90

*

*


BB +90

*


*Kατηγορία Πρωταθλητών - Γενικός Νικητής ο Παναγιώτης Σιώτης*

----------

